# My other furry animal friends



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Besides my two sweet girls I have a dog, a frog, and a guinea pig. My dog's name is Mickey and he is a welsh springer spaniel, he's been my best friend for about eight years. 







Then I have a frog named Jake who I got from Learning Express. He's pretty antisocial and doesn't like me all that much and I can never get pictures because he's always in his pineapple house.
Last but no least, I have my cutie Peepers, my sweet guinea pig. I got him from a pet store after he was dropped off there because his owner didn't want him. They mistreated him so he's scared of everyone but he's cuddly once he warms up to you.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

